# Orchestra Tools Harp needs full version of Kontakt *sad face - but how bout CineHarps?



## bleupalmtree (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm not seeing it anywhere. It's 3:12 am in Cali and maybe I'm just tired lol but I don't see if it needs full kontakt or not. Can someone please let me know before I make the purchase.


Thank you for your time


----------



## Kuusniemi (Dec 8, 2021)

"As with all CineSymphony libraries, CineHarps library does not require you to purchase any additional sample playback software, and is licensed to work with the Native Instrument’s free Kontakt Player. "


----------



## bleupalmtree (Dec 8, 2021)

Kuusniemi said:


> "As with all CineSymphony libraries, CineHarps library does not require you to purchase any additional sample playback software, and is licensed to work with the Native Instrument’s free Kontakt Player. "


Oh thank God lol
Awesome! 
Thanks


----------

